# Cooler Radio Build



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I finally decided to build a cooler radio for some portable tunes and cold ones. Having never built one before, I did some research, and decided to go for it. It wasn't as hard as I thought, and now that its done I think its awesome. I've even gotten a few requests for others wanting one. Just thought I'd share with the rest of the 2Cool community to perhaps give others ideas as well. Below is a list of components used and pictures of the process.

Head Unit: Clarion CMS-1 (I liked the small external waterproof module with amp I could then put inside the cooler and control my ipod from the head unit. It even has a weather band function) Found a used/like new unit on Amazon for $130

Speakers: Pioneer 100W marine grade speakers

Cooler: Igloo 50 QT Wheeled Marine Breeze

Battery: 12V AGM Power Sport Battery

Cable: Clarion IPOD interface cable










Above is the layout of everything I used in the install









Using card board as a mock up before making my cuts. Then after using my rotozip to cut out my speaker holes.










Here I only drilled a large enough hole in the front side of the cooler for the wire of the command module, and then fish it through the foam into the cutout for the speaker which you can just see in the pic. I also ran the speaker wire from the front right speaker through the foam into the cutout for the other speaker so there are no exposed wires on the cooler side of the radio.










Picture of the command module and speakers installed.










This is the inside of the cooler. The speaker with the wires coming out from the foam I decided to separate from the rest other half of the cooler by making a divider out of some left over 1/2" starboard material I had laying around from a boat project. This is the starboard divider I made to create a compartment for cold ones, and the other to house the battery and amp unit.










Now I have the amp installed and built a small battery holder out of the same 1/2" starboard and a battery tie down strap.










Here I installed the divider, and ran a bead of caulk around the edge to make it waterproof from the other side. It preserves the functionality of the drain as well.










This is a picture of the back of the speaker in the compartment for the cold ones. I rotozipped a ring out of 1/4" starboard, and used some white silicone to keep water and sand out from the back of the speaker and away from the wire connections.










This is the completed build. You can see the ipod touch sitting in the tray above the amp/battery compartment.










Picture of the front. I'm pretty impressed with how the project turned out overall being my first one. It took about a day time wise, but a lot of that was kind of figuring it out as I went along. If I ever want to do it again, it definitely could be done in less time.

The wife and I are taking the dogs down to the beach tomorrow to give it its first trial run. Hopefully it will keep the tunes cranking and the beer cold all day. I'll follow up later on this weekend with some pics of it in use. I hope everyone enjoys a great holiday weekend. Cheers.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nice job!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good! Curious what you have in it $$$?


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Total cost was just under $350 and that was for the head unit, speakers, cooler, ipod control cable, and battery. I had a bunch of the starboard laying around so I don't count that. Turned out to be around the same price I could have bought one for online, but I think it turned out much better than anything I could have bought already built. It's going to get a lot of use this weekend, so I'll see how good I job I did.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Good build!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Nice job! Portable radios are great! That should give you many years of fun. 

I was considering building one for use when we go RVing, but I decided on one of these instead. Used it today for the first time, and it's terrific! Runs on a cordless drill battery, so I can use it anywhere.

http://www.boschtools.com/products/tools/pages/boschproductdetail.aspx?pid=pb360s


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice.. just don't flip it over. I've always been impressed of the cooler radios floating the Guadalupe. Nicely done.


----------



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

*Very nice!*

Very nice and clean system!! Should be great for those river days and I love how you can still have drinks inside for dual purpose. I also like how yours is a light weight set up compared to mine. My only comment would be to consider a heavy duty marine grade latch and hinges if possible so the lid stays on in the event she rolls over in the tube.

Here is a picture of mine I just completed....same concept but unfortunately a lot heavier so definitely some pro's and con's.

This is my second one to build and I took all the lessons learned from the first one and applied it to this one. Mostly, I wanted a system that could over turn in a tube and be relatively safe from flooding so a lot of focus was on the selection of the cooler.

Basic specs:
- High density ice chest with strong hinges and positive locking latches (bought in Australia)
- Two marine 6.5" speakers
- Two marine 8" speakers
- 5 Watt Solar Panel for charging during the day
- integrated battery charger for night time charging
- 300W 2-channel Amp with ipod hookup with power adjustment knob
- Deep cycle marine battery
- 12v outlets for cell phone charging
- LED lights for night time
- Integrated ventilation fan for cooling the amp
- 4x New handles for lifting
- Spring lid latches to reinforce the factory hinges
- Diamond plate aluminum panel with power/switch board to top it off.

I know there are some outfits out there making these things commercially, but most of the fun is building your own and enjoying the tunes from a home built system.

Again, thanks for the sharing and enjoy your system!


----------



## cujo489 (Aug 30, 2013)

Those are pretty nice. I built one last year for the Frio. I'll have to find the pics


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Hot Job, that is one overbuilt I'd assume indestructible cooler radio, very impressive. With that full size battery I can see the reason for heavy duty handles. The iPod cable charges the phone while you play tunes, but I like the idea of an additional 12V outlet. Might need to add one later on. I also use a portable Minn Kota charger instead of the onboard type. Not as convenient but I had this charger laying around I seldom use and hard to justify the extra cost of buying one, or the extra weight. Again, I wanted it to be compact, functional, and light.

Saturday we took it to the beach, and we fit a bag of ice, 12 pack, 6 water bottles, 2 sandwiches, 2 1 liter water bottles for the dogs, and a bag of chips inside and I think the total topped out to be around 35-40 lbs. We had it cranked up for the entire 6 hours we were out there and never a hiccup. I'm curious as to how long a full charge will last, as it only took about an hour on the charger when I got home to bring it back up to 100%. I already have a few ideas on things I'd like to do for a second much larger one. Attached are a couple pics from Saturday, and the surf was perfect with green water right up to the sand. Cheers.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a great build, Fish. Looks like you had a great time at the beach.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Dont forget now you can buy bluetooth adapters so no need for a headunit


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Where do you put your beer at?


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I looked at the bluetooth amps, but I like having the phone tucked away in the safety of the cooler and can control the tunes from the head unit which is waterproof, plus charges my phone at the same time. Though I think I will go with the bluetooth option when I upgrade the stereo on my boat for a clean install.

Redspeck, if you look at the build pictures the beer goes in the side opposite the amp/ battery compartment. Its almost a 2/3 split for cooler side, and 1/3 for the stereo components.. so maybe 35-40 QT left for cold storage.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

redspeck said:


> Where do you put your beer at?


What do you mean? Beer goes in the ice chest radio. It was designed with the ability to still carry ice and he explained he had a 12 pack inside or are you referring to the fact there are no cup holders on the top? I suppose you did not looke at the OP's first post


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Question??? Why the head unit? I just plug my ipod directly in to the 3.5mm jack from the amp.

Also, check out motor cycle amps. They are waterproof, a bit smaller than the unit you have but still pretty strong. definitely strong enough to push speakers that size, and will save on weight/room and heat generated. 

nice build none-the-less.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Question??? Why the head unit? I just plug my ipod directly in to the 3.5mm jack from the amp.

Also, check out motor cycle amps. They are waterproof, a bit smaller than the unit you have but still pretty strong. definitely strong enough to push speakers that size, and will save on weight/room and heat generated. 

nice build none-the-less.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really nice but you should have used a Yeti. 
You could have sold the power it produced that you put back into the grid, and it would only play 'cool' tunes. :rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

geezuphosdn said:


> Question??? Why the head unit? I just plug my ipod directly in to the 3.5mm jack from the amp.
> 
> Also, check out motor cycle amps. They are waterproof, a bit smaller than the unit you have but still pretty strong. definitely strong enough to push speakers that size, and will save on weight/room and heat generated.
> 
> nice build none-the-less.


The builds I have done don't include a head unit but for floating the river it would be nice. Having the head unit outside allows you to switch songs or control the volume without opening the cooler.

Of course Bluetooth is an option or this (but mind malfunctioned after 1 river trip):

http://www.amazon.com/Monster-iEZClick-Remote-Control-Black/dp/B000HVHGI6


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I used the head unit so I could keep my iPhone safe inside the cooler plugged in and charging as I control the song/folder/volume from outside the cooler. The head unit also allows me to time in FM/AM and weather band stations. Overall just keeps everything more water/ weather proof.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, Those are good looking, Congrats!


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

great job


----------



## AndrewChief (Aug 17, 2013)

One I built several years ago. Still going strong


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Dude get you a pack of Kooler Gel. One pack makes a ton of ice packs. We use old cranberry juice 2 liter bottles. The stuff keeps for days and you re-freeze it over and over again. Seems to me no water from ice would be safer for the electronics.

This suff is about a third cheaper at the annual hunting extravaganza. We paid $7 per pack there. I have tons of freezer packs and haven't used the first packet up yet. And I think it gets way colder than the store bought ice packs.

http://www.trophybagkooler.com/products.html#fcp


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm curious about battery life with the smaller battery and amp?


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

I made one years back not fancy plain Jane.
We take it; down the river on floats, to the beach, To the canal house, to the pier, camping, will everywhere.:brew:


----------



## Cowboydiver (Jun 18, 2012)

I am curious about the smaller battery? Where did you find it and what brand is it? I am building one now and just trying to weigh options on batteries.


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

I used a little tractor battery for mine and it last about 12 hours before needing a charge


----------

